# Getting a D.W.A license



## Corny_MF (Feb 21, 2008)

i know you have to be 18, but thats ALL i know =]

sooooo, im hoping when im 18, to get a house share with 2 mates, who also are very passionate about their reptiles, (beardies, geckos, boas, corns, royals, tortoises. between us)

so, in 2/3 years i would like to get a diamondback, they are maginficent, and i love to watch them =]

also, i need a D.W.A to work at the local rep store due to the amount of venomous.

any ways of going about geting one are appreciated =]

cheers, jack.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

If I were you I would try keeping some of the more aggressive snakes while you are waiting. Hots are for the VERY experienced keepers, so get the experience while you can.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Get your local reptile store to mentor you in the meantime. You will benefit from someone elses experience and also, being able to demonstrate a considerable period of time being mentored will go a long way when you do put in your application. Get experince with fast, defensive snakes, read up on your chosen species', talk to other hot keepers and above all, listen and learn.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

also some good reading material in the meantime, I take it your 15-16? so you got a while to research, get stuck into some good books on the subject.


----------



## Corny_MF (Feb 21, 2008)

what would be a good more aggressive?

at the mo we have a rainbow boa, asian rat, carolina corn, royal.

just babies really XDXD

although my freinds asian rat has taken turn for the worst, and has gone really aggressive, and also has a passionate HAT for the tetleys tea monkey :whistling2:

lol, cheers, jack.

yes i am 16, lol.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i know someone with a female white lipped python for sale that NEVER refuses to strike and bite. would be good to learn with the hook for practise

daniel


----------



## Corny_MF (Feb 21, 2008)

hhmm how much is it?

and im not sure if it would be suitable to learn with anything too aggressive as my brother is one and just started walking, unless anyone can tell me also how to use my viv locks?  cant get the buggers to work XD


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Try an aggressive thai beauty (a WC would be best), they use them for traing cobra fighters in thailand. Or go for a ATB or something like that.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

they also use WC radiated Rat snakes....


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't need a DWA just to work in a shop that has hots.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ian14 said:


> You don't need a DWA just to work in a shop that has hots.


No, the owner of the pet shop should have a PSL (pet shop liesence) this covers them shop.... but you dont actually need a lisence to handle the snakes


----------



## Corny_MF (Feb 21, 2008)

fair enough....

il ask the other guy next time i go in there =]

what is a tai asian beauty? is that the actual species?

and also the other one you said, what is the actualy breed? lol cheers, jack.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Radiated Rat Snakes....from Tailand i belive, there......"fun"


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

A black racer is a nice little biter.....


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Corny_MF said:


> fair enough....
> 
> il ask the other guy next time i go in there =]
> 
> ...


Thai beauty - Elaphe taeniura friesei


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

ian14 said:


> You don't need a DWA just to work in a shop that has hots.


Yep, thats right. Anyone can handle a DWA, there is nothing stopping a petshop worker dealing with 100's of DWAL if he doesn't hold a DWAL. The DWAL is on the building the animal is kept, and is held under the name of the person who owns/rents the building.

They do have to have public liabillity insurance of at least a million pound, but I think it will be higher for a petshop (not 100% sure on that). It is upto the DWAL holder to ensure that all the people/staff who deal with the DWA's is experienced enough to deal with the animals.

Me personally, I don't usually let ANYONE go near my hots. The only time I do, is I am 100% sure they are as adequate as myself.


----------

